# Lob wedge in bunkers



## hangukgenius (Aug 21, 2012)

I've only just discovered the joys of a lob wedge when in a bunker. I was having big issues getting out of bunkers close to the green. A lob wedge lets me take a mighty swing with confidence and for the the first time ever, I'm getting close to the hole rather than scraping over the lip of a bunker with a sand wedge!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 21, 2012)

If you need more loft that suggests a technique issue. I can get out a greenside bunker with a 9 iron.

I saw a guy at the range recently hacking away with a lofted wedge and the ball barely scraped out with a full swing.

I peered over and saw his awful setup but decided not to intervene as he did not look approachable.


----------



## Roops (Aug 21, 2012)

The other thing I notice about a lot of players in bunkers (this is an observation not a pop at the OP) is that they just don't appear to understand how a Sand Wedge works in comparison to a stock or Lob wedge and the effect of bounce on the resulting shot.

It should be coached, but I am sure it gets glossed over as it's probably considered too techincal. For me the clubs are the tools I use on the course. Understanding how they work should enable me to use them to the best of my limited ability. 

Come Autumn/Winter the sand at our course gets wet and hard. In those conditions you cannot play a typical splash shot, but I see even good players (single figure) hacking away, and after blading the ball for the 3rd time, picking up and stomping out of the bunker moaning about "No sand.......impossible etc etc...). If they were on a bare piece of damp earth they wouldn't consider the splash for a second. They would hit down on it with a slightly closed face, similar to a plugged lie shot.

Amazing what bunkers do to players minds.


----------



## One Planer (Aug 21, 2012)

Bob has transformed my bunker play.

I usually open up my 58* wedge and play and good, firm stroke making sure I dontslow down into the sand.

Like SB, I have taken 52* GW and a PW from greenside bunkers before now.

Get the technique right and the rest takes care of itself (Within reason)


----------



## mcbroon (Aug 21, 2012)

As you say SB, it's about technique rather than the loft on the club.  Open the face far enough and you should be able to get out with just about anything.

Seve used to hit 3 irons out of greenside bunkers...


----------



## hangukgenius (Aug 21, 2012)

Maybe it is technique or probably just mental because if I land in a fairway bunker, I can hit a 5 iron out no problem assuming the lip isn't massive. It's on my list of things to get a pro to look at because it could save me a couple of shots a round if I can get close from the bunker.


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 21, 2012)

I find the lobwedge very effective fron greenside bunkers , i would class my bunker play as pretty decent , but if im shortsided at the green , out with the lob  & pop it close .. jobs a good one ..


----------



## stevelev (Aug 21, 2012)

mcbroon said:



			As you say SB, it's about technique rather than the loft on the club.  Open the face far enough and you should be able to get out with just about anything.

Seve used to hit 3 irons out of greenside bunkers...
		
Click to expand...

I hate it when people miss letters from my name, its not Seve its Stevelev. And to be honest I can hit a 3iron from anywhere, it might not go anywhere but I hit it.............


----------



## mcbroon (Aug 21, 2012)

stevelev said:



			I hate it when people miss letters from my name, its not Seve its Stevelev. And to be honest I can hit a 3iron from anywhere, it might not go anywhere but I hit it.............
		
Click to expand...

I'm nearly the same - I can hit a 3iron from anywhere INTO a greenside bunker


----------



## 6inchcup (Aug 21, 2012)

i always use my LW when in hard compacted bunkers to much bounce from my SW.


----------



## OldMate (Aug 21, 2012)

Roops said:



			The other thing I notice about a lot of players in bunkers (this is an observation not a pop at the OP) is that they just don't appear to understand how a Sand Wedge works in comparison to a stock or Lob wedge and the effect of bounce on the resulting shot.

It should be coached, but I am sure it gets glossed over as it's probably considered too techincal. For me the clubs are the tools I use on the course. Understanding how they work should enable me to use them to the best of my limited ability. 

Come Autumn/Winter the sand at our course gets wet and hard. In those conditions you cannot play a typical splash shot, but I see even good players (single figure) hacking away, and after blading the ball for the 3rd time, picking up and stomping out of the bunker moaning about "No sand.......impossible etc etc...). If they were on a bare piece of damp earth they wouldn't consider the splash for a second. They would hit down on it with a slightly closed face, similar to a plugged lie shot.

Amazing what bunkers do to players minds.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.  When I first got a LW I used it out of bunkers with erratic results because I convinced myself that more loft was a good thing and ignored bounce and let my technique go to hell.  I finally took the time to practice and switch back to SW after a round was destroyed by my bunker inadequacies.

I read something fairly simple once, when playing from fairway bunkers - hit the ball first, even a little thin (unless a big lip of course).  With that in mind I've been able to hit long/mid-irons from fairway bunkers with very good distance control.


----------



## RGDave (Aug 21, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			If you need more loft that suggests a technique issue.
		
Click to expand...

I'll happily hit any wedge out of a bunker and certainly have also hit a 9 iron.

Maybe it's just easier (and more effective) to change club rather than mess about with cranking open the face if that makes a player uncomfortable.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2012)

I was told on more than one occasion that bounce is your friend but sometimes too much isn't a good thin. My 58 degree has 8 degree and for the bunkers I play its fine. I can commit and make sure I take enough sand and take a full follow through. I'm not picking on the OP but if they really feel they need the loft of the LW then I'd suggest a lesson with a standard SW


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 21, 2012)

To all the people that believe using a LW from bunkers mean you poor technique are basically talking out of their you know what. It is a matter of preference. I carry a 54* SW as I do not have room in the bag for a GW aswell as a LW. Now I would say I am pretty good from bunkers and never have any trouble. I use my LW more often than not with great results, I can knock it out low and running to the hole or high and soft. It is all a matter of opinion.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Aug 21, 2012)

ah greenside bunker play the thing above everything that DESTROYS my golf game


----------



## Andy808 (Aug 21, 2012)

mcbroon said:



			I'm nearly the same - I can hit a 3iron from anywhere INTO a greenside bunker
		
Click to expand...

Me too but I can easily put them OOB! 
Personally I play my LW out of all greenside bunkers as it gives me a far softer landing on the green.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 21, 2012)

What you use depends on what you have in the bag - many have a 52/58 wedge combo.
The 52 is a Gap/Pitching wedge, the 58 is basically a lob wedge - a lob wedge can be anything from 58-64 degrees and OP doesn't give a loft.
Many Tour Pros only have 2 extra wedges - a GW and a LW. They'll use whichever club gets them out and nearest the flag.

If you have to get the ball out of a deep bunker, you want all the loft you can get. And if you open a 56 a little you have a 58 - so why not use a 58 anyway.......

On hard sand bounce is useless
On deep sand no bounce is useless.
Ideally you need something that covers all bases....


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 21, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			To all the people that believe using a LW from bunkers mean you poor technique are basically talking out of their you know what. It is a matter of preference. I carry a 54* SW as I do not have room in the bag for a GW aswell as a LW. Now I would say I am pretty good from bunkers and never have any trouble. I use my LW more often than not with great results, I can knock it out low and running to the hole or high and soft. It is all a matter of opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Well Said that man

what amazes me is that people can say there is something wrong with someone elses  technique with out having ever seen them play , realy ? a handicap golfer has enough knowledge of a strangers game with this little bit of info to say this? , i play off 8 can play to it or in around it most of the time , i can bomb my drives most times , i dont knock someone who plays an iron or lesser wood off the tee , i wouldnt say there was something wrong with their technique, i treat bunker shots   the same as any shot out on the course , i look at the shot required & use the club & type of shot required for that shot .. to hear people say learn proper technique with a SW , then open the loft of the SW , if you are opening the loft of  a SW your kinda turning it into s LW are you not ? so why not just use the LW ?  Some puzzling generalisation in some of the replys


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			To all the people that believe using a LW from bunkers mean you poor technique are basically talking out of their you know what.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone has said that. I was saying, but in a different way that if you are struggling to use lower lofts out of a bunker such as a SW or a PW then there might be a need for a lesson. 

My preference is a 56* sand wedge for most green-side bunker shots, 52* PW or 9 iron for those tricky longer green-side bunker shots.

I am not great at bunkers but when saw better players using 9 irons alike when I was murdering a 56* with far less success I sought a lesson PDQ, I am speaking out of personal experience.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Aug 22, 2012)

My lob wedge is 64 degrees.  The only time I've ever used it in a bunker was on the 17th at St.Andrews and the flag was in its championship position.  Just thought what the hell, took a full swing and put it five feet from the hole.  Even made the putt for the best sandsave I'll ever have so thought I'd quit with the tactic whilst I was ahead.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Paul_Stewart said:



			My lob wedge is 64 degrees.  The only time I've ever used it in a bunker was on the 17th at St.Andrews and the flag was in its championship position.  Just thought what the hell, took a full swing and put it five feet from the hole.  Even made the putt for the best sandsave I'll ever have so thought I'd quit with the tactic whilst I was ahead.
		
Click to expand...

Awesome!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 22, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			I don't think anyone has said that. I was saying, but in a different way that if you are struggling to use lower lofts out of a bunker such as a SW or a PW then there might be a need for a lesson.
		
Click to expand...

The real point here is that it doesn't matter what you use. If it gets you out of the bunker - that's Rule 1 covered.
Great to get it close but "out" has to be the first priority. 
Anything else is a bonus.

There's no right and wrong - use what's best for you.....


----------



## bobmac (Aug 22, 2012)

There are 2 types of players who use a LW out of bunkers.

1. The player who isn't just happy to get it out somewhere, he/she wants a high, soft landing shot to hold the ball close to a tight pin and has the skill to play the shot.

2. The player who cant get the ball out of a bunker at all with anything but a LW.

I have no problem with player 1


----------



## JPH (Aug 22, 2012)

```

```



mcbroon said:



			As you say SB, it's about technique rather than the loft on the club.  Open the face far enough and you should be able to get out with just about anything.

Seve used to hit 3 irons out of greenside bunkers...
		
Click to expand...

We are talking humans though not Seve


----------



## hangukgenius (Aug 22, 2012)

Hmmm, I seem to be getting some stick for my choice of club out of a bunker. Would it be the same if I said I used a 9 iron for most of my chipping instead of another club or if I hit a 3 wood off a tee on a par 5 instead of a driver? As mentioned before I said it gave me the confidence so surely there is no right or wrong?
Does it matter what club you use in which situation? I like the fact that a lot of people telling me I'm using the wrong club have higher handicaps than myself. Surely this proves that I'm a more adequate golfer who's far less likely to have technique issues?


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 22, 2012)

hangukgenius said:



			Hmmm, I seem to be getting some stick for my choice of club out of a bunker. Would it be the same if I said I used a 9 iron for most of my chipping instead of another club or if I hit a 3 wood off a tee on a par 5 instead of a driver? As mentioned before I said it gave me the confidence so surely there is no right or wrong?
Does it matter what club you use in which situation? I like the fact that a lot of people telling me I'm using the wrong club have higher handicaps than myself. Surely this proves that I'm a more adequate golfer who's far less likely to have technique issues?
		
Click to expand...

Well said that man!! Often the case on here you get the "have a lesson technique" answer....

If it works for you then that's all that counts, are we not meant to make the game easier for ourselves!?


----------



## Region3 (Aug 22, 2012)

Find something that works (club/technique) and stick to it, and don't give a monkeys if anyone else disagrees with you.

I still use the same splash shot technique from compacted bunker lies. It's wet sand not concrete!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm all for finding something that works for you. I built my swing on that notion for 30 odd years. However I do feel that if you can have something that is built on correct technique it will and does stand up under pressure. I am slowly trying to put my game on a solid footing in the short game area and trying to chip in an orthodox manner and play bunker shots in a way that utilises the bounce properly


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 22, 2012)

I've never used anything other than a lob wedge out of bunkers, I've been using the same Cleveland wedge for 12 years.

 On Most courses I play, if you miss the green you need to get the ball up and down sharpish. 

Is bounce really that relevant out of bunkers?  I just attack the ball, it's always seemed to work.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 23, 2012)

hangukgenius said:



			Hmmm, I seem to be getting some stick for my choice of club out of a bunker.
		
Click to expand...

My comments were meant to be nothing but helpful. I went down the route of choosing more loft in bunkers, my technique was so poor that I almost found a 60* was insufficient! Once I had a lesson I could get the same result with a pitching wedge, leaving the higher lofted clubs for all but the shortest of bunker shots. 

I am still a fairly average bunker player at best, I prefer to go for the middle of the green than attack a tight pin.


----------

